# Traduzione per estratto dei paragrafi 12 e 13 del documento



## Peggy101

Si tratta di una traduzione giurata ed il committente richiede solo la traduzione di due paragrafi di un intero documento (Ricorso). 
Esiste in francese una formula da inserire nella traduzione  per dichiarare che si tratta di una traduzione parziale dei paragrafi 12 e 13 del documento in allegato? 
Questo e' il mio tentativo, ma magari esiste una formula piu' snella. 

Je soussigné, XXXXXXX, certifie que la traduction partielle/l’extrait de traduction qui précède, concernant exclusivement  les paragraphes 12 e 13 du texte/document/recours/ ci-joint, est conforme au document original, rédigé en langue italienne, et que l’omission du reste du texte n’altère pas le sens de la partie produite. Je soussigné, XXXXXXX, certifie que la traduction partielle/l’extrait de traduction qui précède, concernant exclusivement  les paragraphes 12 e 13 du texte/document/recours/ ci-joint, est conforme au document original, rédigé en langue italienne, et que l’omission du reste du texte n’altère pas le sens de la partie produite. 

Grazie dell'aiuto

Peggy101


----------



## albyz

ciao Peggy,

Non conosco LA formula... questa è una possibilità fra altre 

Je soussigné, XXXXXXX, certifie que la traduction qui précède est celle des seuls paragraphes 11 et 12 du document ci-joint, qu'elle est conforme au document original rédigé en langue italienne, et que le reste du texte (non traduit) n’altère pas le sens de ces deux paragraphes.

Buon W-E


----------



## Peggy101

Merci beaucoup de ton aide. 
J’ai choisi ta traduction!
Encore merci de tout
Amicalement Peggy101


----------



## albyz

il m'est venu par la suite un petit doute, mais pas sur la traduction .
 Je serais tenté de dire que ce n'est pas à toi qu'il appartient de certifier que le reste du texte n'altère pas les deux paragraphes traduits (un italophone qui ne connait pas le français peut très bien le faire). Je ne crois pas que le traducteur ait à s'assumer ce genre de responsabilité, c'est l'auteur du texte ou celui qui en fait usage (avocat, etc.) qui doit se mouiller .
E qui lo dico e qui lo nego, comme dit un de mes chers amis.
Albyz

P.-S.: ll serait intéressant d'avoir quelques avis éclairés sur la question.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao a tutti,
Je ne suis pas spécialement éclairé sur la question, mais il me semble que le traducteur juré doit savoir que faire. Si Peggy n'est pas cette personne et qu'elle se "contente" de traduire un texte où c'est écrit, c'est que c'est déjà dans le texte italien, uovo sardo, no?
PS @ Peggy: uovo sardo - oeuf corse, ou sa version légèrement plus méridinale, oeuf sarde, of course! È un gioco di parole abbastanza tirato che ho commesso in un pm a Albyz


----------



## Peggy101

Amici, provo a darvi una spiegazione. La richiesta dell' Avv. in questione  e' per me un poco singolare, o meglio e' un tipo di richiesta che non ricevo di frequente. In realtà lei richiede solo ed esclusivamente la traduzione di due paragrafi di un intero ricorso, (trattasi di ammissione mezzi prova). Ritengo che quando si tratta di una traduzione parziale di un testo e' bene precisare (considerato che mi hanno chiesto di allegare l'intero atto in lingua italiana e non solo la parte inerente ai paragrafi da me tradotti) che l'omissione o la non traduzione del resto del testo non inficia in alcun modo il contenuto e la comprensione dei paragrafi  tradotti. Diciamo che e' solo un modo per salvaguardare il mio operato....pero' magari sbaglio.  D'altronde s'impara sempre nella vita


----------



## Peggy101

Dimenticavo, altrimenti potrei semplicemente scrivere in francese..."Traduzione per estratto dei paragrafi 12 e 13 del documento in allegato.


----------



## matoupaschat

Peggy101 said:


> Dimenticavo, altrimenti potrei semplicemente scrivere in francese..._(in francese? o in italiano?) _"Traduzione per estratto dei paragrafi 12 e 13 del documento in allegato.


. Faresti bene agendo così. Tocca alla parte avversa controbattere e, a questo scopo, può chiedere la traduzione integrale per provare a contestare i due paragrafi già tradotti.


----------



## Peggy101

Il giuramento lo compilo in italiano ma questa dichiarazione la inserisco in calce alla traduzione con la mia firma di seguito.


----------



## albyz

a naso direi che la formula relativa al tuo operato potrebbe essere:

Je soussigné, XXXXXXX, certifie que la traduction qui précède est celle  des seuls paragraphes 11 et 12 du document ci-joint et qu'elle est  conforme au document original rédigé en langue italienne.

Matou a toccato il punto essenziale: evitare di rimanere preso in mezzo in caso di contestazione .
Spetta  all'avvocato italiano (parlando del testo italiano) dire che il resto  del testo non altera il significato dei 2 paragrafi tradotti. L'avvocato  scriverà la cosa con parole sue e tu tradurrai quel che avrà scritto  l'avvocato circa la "non alterazione".
Poi vedi tu, non sono avvocato


----------

